# Saturday Slam!



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great day for the Calvary Team on Saturday. In addition to the fish my wife and I caught, we ended up with another 3 slot Reds, several Bulls and a couple of more nice Pompano. York caught the biggest Pomp @ 18".

We're blessed!


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Dinner time, good stuff


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job Joe! What area were yall fishing? I fished EOP until about 1 yesterday and only saw one Pompano caught the whole time. Glad somebody got into them


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

When you measure a pomp... is it from the nose to the fork? or to the tip of the tail?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Magic Mike said:


> When you measure a pomp... is it from the nose to the fork? or to the tip of the tail?


 11" to the fork with a max of 20", allowed one over 20"


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice pomps Joe! Was wondering where were you getting them at? Thanks!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Caught everything on live fleas somewhere on Santa Rosa Island. York measured the big Pompano at 18 3/4". 

Got a 22" Black Drum mid-morning today. Saw a couple of Red Fish caught, too.

Good Luck Guys,


----------

